# Black Walnut for Smoking???



## mattyoc20 (Feb 22, 2014)

So i'm on amazenproducts website picking up some apple dust for smoking my bacon and i see they have black walnut.  What meat goes well with black walnut?  I am interested and would like to try it,  Thanks for the helo


----------



## kesmc27 (Feb 22, 2014)

Can be used for red meats but can easily be overpowering. Tastes like a walnut. Mix with a sweeter meat. I do not care for it.


----------



## kesmc27 (Feb 22, 2014)

"Sweeter wood" sorry


----------

